# New training app "Last Layer" helps learn those 2Look algos, out now on iPhone



## cawaker (Apr 16, 2013)

You’ve mastered the first half of the F2L Fridrich Method, now master the rest!
Last Layer is the best tool to help learn those 2Look algorithms using the tried and true flashcard method.


•FlashCard trainer with customizable timer. Test your knowledge and randomly practice the 2Look algos. Really great for the hard to memorize process.
•Built in computer generated 25 move scrambler. Get your cube mixed up easily and thoroughly.
•Commonly used OLL and PLL moves. Simple to learn and memorize. Repeating patterns are color coded for easy memorization. 
•Timer to test, save and share your solve times with friends.


App Store Link:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/last-layer/id619590498?mt=8

Promo Codes: Expire on 5/14/2013
http://tokn.co/znd7dkka
http://tokn.co/fvncbf6u
http://tokn.co/berwxyjz
http://tokn.co/rcq8g9e3
http://tokn.co/eqmkvqhn


http://lastlayer.digitalrogues.com


----------



## Eufrosino (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! Will this be released in the Android Play Store, as well?


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe if it included all OLL and PLL algs, but I wouldn't pay $1.99 for just 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL.


----------



## stoic (Apr 17, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Maybe if it included all OLL and PLL algs, but I wouldn't pay $1.99 for just 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL.



I agree there isn't much value here.
I'm not sure about on the App Store, but there are free Android apps that have multiple alg choices for full OLL and PLL (as well as F2L) and that's what I'd be expecting as a minimum for a paid app of this type.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 17, 2013)

ellwd said:


> I agree there isn't much value here.
> I'm not sure about on the App Store, but there are free Android apps that have multiple alg choices for full OLL and PLL (as well as F2L) and that's what I'd be expecting as a minimum for a paid app of this type.



MC Algo DB <3

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cawaker (Apr 17, 2013)

Unfortunately an Android version is not planned at this time. 
Full OLL and PLL are planned for a future release. I do not have a time frame on that release yet though.


----------

